# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Core 100 (Nutrend)

## arxangelos

Ξέρει κάνεις τι παίζει με αυτή τη μάρκα κυρίως γιατί στο ίντερνετ δεν βρήκα κ τίποτα...απλά μου αρεσε αυτή η πρωτεΐνη γιατί ειναι και αρκετά φθηνή(20 ευρό το κιλό)


                                30 γρμ
Energetic value  485 kJ/115 kcal
Proteins 22,4 g
Carbohydrates 2,4 g
Sugars  1,4 g
Fats 1,6 g
Saturated fatty acids 0,3 g
Fiber 0,6 g
Sodium 0,06 g
Typical amino acid range:
L-Alanine 1118 mg
L-Arginine 527 mg
L-Aspartic acid  2488 mg
L-Cysteine  774 mg
L-Glutamic acid 3569 mg
Glycine 373 mg
L-Histidine 439 mg
L-Isoleucine** 1297 mg
L-Leucine**  2625 mg
L-Lysine*  2276 mg
L-Methionine* 469 mg
L-Phenylalanine*  774 mg
L-Proline  906 mg
L-Serine 885 mg
L-Threonine* 1138 mg
L-Tyrosine  766 mg
L-Valine** 1139 mg
L-Tryptophane* 453 mg
* EAA -essentials amino acids
** BCAA - branched chain amino acids
Solution ratio: 30 g/140 ml

----------


## arxangelos

Συστατικά:
Γεύση: Chocolate & cacao

whey protein concentrate, 
whey protein isolate, cocoa,
polydextrose thickener, anti-caking
agent calcium phosphate and silicon
dioxide, sweeteners sucralose and
acesulfame

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> Συστατικά:
> Γεύση: Chocolate & cacao
> 
> whey protein concentrate, 
> whey protein isolate, cocoa,
> polydextrose thickener, anti-caking
> agent calcium phosphate and silicon
> dioxide, sweeteners sucralose and
> acesulfame



ναι φιλαρακι ειναι πολυ καλη.... 
εχω ακουση και απο τους φιλους μου να μου λενε να την παρω και εγω καποια στιγμη ..
Σοκολάτα είναι η γεύση που θα Έπαιρνα...
 εχει και πολυ καλες αναλογιες...

News between proteins - high protein content (76 %), delicious taste, excellent solubility. 100 % pure whey protein with high biological value and rapid absorption. Whey core 100 is made from the finest and 100 % pure resources namely the WPC (whey protein concentrate) and the WPI (whey protein isolate). Each serving contains 5 grams of BCAA - essential amino acids L-Leucine, L-Isoleucine and L-Valine, which are necessary for quality and muscle growth. Is suitable for those who want to promote growth of quality muscles.

Intended for: promote quality muscle growth. Proteins supply at anytime during a day. Effective recovery.

    delicious taste
    excellent solubility
    pure whey protein (WPC, WPI)
    5 grams of BCAA in each serving

----------


## arxangelos

τελικά πήρα ένα κιλό γεύση σοκολάτας.... δεν τρελάθηκα αλλά πίνεται άνετα...

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> τελικά πήρα ένα κιλό γεύση σοκολάτας.... δεν τρελάθηκα αλλά πίνεται άνετα...


Δεν σου άρεσε και τόσο … αυτά βασικά είναι και γούστα ...

----------


## choco_

μαγκες τη αγορασα και γω το θεμα ειναι οτι μου κανει πολυ αφρο και αυτο με ενοχλει....μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο?            Ευχαριστω  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

δοκιμασε να βαλεις μεσα μια κουταλια κακαο..

----------


## s0k0s

Λιγο off* το οτι κανει αφρο ειναι μιον για εμας ή οχι;

----------


## tolis93

> μαγκες τη αγορασα και γω το θεμα ειναι οτι μου κανει πολυ αφρο και αυτο με ενοχλει....μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο?            Ευχαριστω


χωρις να την εχω δοκιμασει τη συγκεκριμενη.οποιες μ εκαναν αφρο τις ανακατευα με πιρουνακι η με ενα κουταλακι αντι να τις χτυπαω κ δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα.μετα καθοταν μια χαρα.κ αν τη παιρνεις σπιτι δοκιμασε λιγο ζεστο νερο στην αρχη κ το αλλο μισο κρυο.διαλυονται ολες καλυτερα. ωραια πρωτεινουλα αυτη. φραουλα κ σοκολατα βγαινει? απο τιμη τι παιζει?

----------


## choco_

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τη βοηθεια.Η γευση ειναι πολλη καλη οσο για τη τιμη εγω πηρα την 2.220 γρ με 55 ευρω

----------


## choco_

> χωρις να την εχω δοκιμασει τη συγκεκριμενη.οποιες μ εκαναν αφρο τις ανακατευα με πιρουνακι η με ενα κουταλακι αντι να τις χτυπαω κ δεν ειχα ποτε θεμα.μετα καθοταν μια χαρα.κ αν τη παιρνεις σπιτι δοκιμασε λιγο ζεστο νερο στην αρχη κ το αλλο μισο κρυο.διαλυονται ολες καλυτερα. ωραια πρωτεινουλα αυτη. φραουλα κ σοκολατα βγαινει? απο τιμη τι παιζει?


φιλε μου αν την ανακατεψω με πιρουνι φοβαμαι οτι δν θα διαλυθει πληρως μεσα στο γαλα ..¨θα το δοκιμασω παντως...ευχαριστω

----------


## panocc

ξερουμε ποσα γρ ειναι το scoop στη συγκεκριμενη?

----------


## s0k0s

> ξερουμε ποσα γρ ειναι το scoop στη συγκεκριμενη?


το λεει πανω πανω μαν, 30γρ.  :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

απ αυτα που γραφει στην παρουσιαση ειναι 30 γραμμαρια το scoop   :02. Welcome:

----------


## panocc

ok ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση. την πηρα εγω σημερα. ειναι πρωτη φορα που παιρνω πρωτεινη , θα δω απο δευτερα  :01. Wink:

----------


## mercy_

Οι αναλογιες φαινονται ελκιστικες...χμμμ  :05. Weights:

----------


## Kostas NK

> Οι αναλογιες φαινονται ελκιστικες...χμμμ


για γραμμωση κανει?

----------


## vaggos@

κανει ...

----------


## ΑλεξΔΔ

mages agorasa kai egw shmera thn idia protehnh prwth fora pernw exete na mou dwsete tipota sumvoules kai plhrofories gia to kathe pote na pernw kai tetia  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## cuntface

> mages agorasa kai egw shmera thn idia protehnh prwth fora pernw exete na mou dwsete tipota sumvoules kai plhrofories gia to kathe pote na pernw kai tetia


ΝΑΙ γραφε με ελληνικα δευτερον 1 σκοοπ μετα τιν προπονηση  και 1 πριν τον υπνο με γαλα και αλλο ενα μεσα στην μερα αμα δεν συμπληρωνις πρωτεινη απο τα γευματα συνολο 3 σκοοπ καθημερινος

----------


## ΑλεξΔΔ

> ΝΑΙ γραφε με ελληνικα δευτερον 1 σκοοπ μετα τιν προπονηση  και 1 πριν τον υπνο με γαλα και αλλο ενα μεσα στην μερα αμα δεν συμπληρωνις πρωτεινη απο τα γευματα συνολο 3 σκοοπ καθημερινος


οκ ευχαριστω εχει καλα αποτελεσματα και γρηγορα?

----------


## s0k0s

> οκ ευχαριστω εχει καλα αποτελεσματα και γρηγορα?


Σαν τι αποτελεσματα δηλαδη;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ΑλεξΔΔ

> Σαν τι αποτελεσματα δηλαδη;


κανει για γραμμωση ?
εχω και λιγο κοιλιτσα θα την χασω?

----------


## panakos

Την κοιλιτσα με την διατροφη και το αεροβιο θα την χάσεις φιλε!!!
Αν δεν προσεχείς Αυτά τα δυο δεν θα φύγει με τίποτε....

----------


## ΑλεξΔΔ

> Την κοιλιτσα με την διατροφη και το αεροβιο θα την χάσεις φιλε!!!
> Αν δεν προσεχείς Αυτά τα δυο δεν θα φύγει με τίποτε....


ειχα αρκετη κοιλια αλλα μονο κοιλια και εχει φυγη η μιση εκανα διατροφη αλλα τωρα δεν 
εχεις καμια διατροφη να μου δωσεις?

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Αυτη τη πρωτεινη την εχω βαλέι στο ματι εδω και καιρο και εφτασε η στιγμη να την αγορασω. Πολυ καλες αναλογιες για whey . Στα 30 γρ εχει 22,4 γρ πρωτεινης δλδ 76% . Εχει χαμηλα λιπαρά . Πιστευω οτι με καλυπτει απολυτα.
Οσο για τον φίλο που δεν γνωριζει την NUTREND θα βαλω απο κατω ενα μικρο βιογραφικο.

H NUTREND ιδρύθηκε το 1993 και εξειδικεύεται στο σχεδιασμό και παραγωγή διατροφικών συμπληρωμάτων. Σε όλα τα χρόνια της ζωής της έγινε η μεγαλύτερη Τσέχικη εταιρία, η οποία απασχολεί πάνω από 100 άτομα διαφόρων ειδικοτήτων. 
Η υψηλή ποιότητα των προϊόντων της αλλά και η συμμόρφωσή της σύμφωνα με όλους τους διεθνείς αθλητικούς κανονισμούς περί ντόπιγκ την έχουν καταστήσει ως το βασικό χορηγό αθλητικής διατροφής της Τσεχικής και Σλοβακικής Ολυμπιακής Ομοσπονδίας καθώς και της Τσεχικής Ομοσπονδίας Παραολυμπιακών αγώνων.
Για αυτούς τους λόγους άλλωστε έχει  πιστοποιητικά ποιότητας, αναγνωρισμένα από 100 και πλέον χώρες σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Την δοκιμασα τη πρωτεινη . Εχει ενα θεματακι με την διαλυτοτητα. Αν θελεις να την πιεις με γαλα τοτε θα εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα. Δεν διαλυεται με τπτ μεσα στο γαλα και γινεται μια αηδια. Με νερο διαλυεται καλυτερα αλλα κανει λιγο αφρο. 
Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι μια πολυ καλη πρωτεινη. Εστειλα e-mail στην Νutrend για το θεμα αυτο και μου απαντησαν οτι η πρωτεινη αυτη ειναι σχεδιασμενη για διαλυση σε νερο γιαυτο και δεν αναγραφει και στο κουτι επανω (στο τροπο χρησης ) για μιξη με γαλα. Αν διαβασετε το πισω μερος του κουτιου θα το δειτε και εσεις.

----------


## spek93

Πολυ καλη πρωτεινη!!!Την εχω εδω και 1.5 μηνα και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος!
Ειναι ευπεπτη και εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα στο νερο!Στο γαλα τα χαλαει λιγο αλλα αν το χτυπησετε σε φραπιερα θα ειναι οκ θα διαλυθει τελειως!
Απο γευση η φραουλα που εχω ειναι πολυ καλα!Δεν ειναι τοσο εντονη η γευση της αλλα ειναι αρκετα ελεφρια και δε σε μπουκωνει!!

----------


## Mikekan

Πολύ ωραία η γεύση σοκολάτα αλλά από διαλυτότητα δεν θα έλεγα ότι σκίζει, επίσης κάνει πάρα πολύ αφρό.

----------


## spek93

> Πολύ ωραία η γεύση σοκολάτα αλλά από διαλυτότητα δεν θα έλεγα ότι σκίζει, επίσης κάνει πάρα πολύ αφρό.


Δικιο εχεις φιλε!!Ηταν κατι που ξεχασα να αναφερω!!
Κανει αρκετο αφρο αλλα καθετε γρηγορα!!!
Αν γνωριζει καποιος το λογο που κανει αφρο ας μας πει!Ισως να ειναι καποιο απο τα συστατικα!!!

----------


## nikosbeatz

παιδια καλησπερα κ απο μενα.να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με αυτη τη πρωτεινη.οταν την αγορασα και πηγα να την ανοιξω παρατηρησα οτι δεν ειχε πανω απο το καπακι ταινια ασφαλειας..δεν εννοω το δισκο που ειναι κολλημενος μεσα απο το καπακι αλλα απο πανω.....επισης οταν την ανοιξα ειδα οτι ειναι σα πουδρα ..και δεν εχει και καλη διαλυτοτητα(δλδ αφηνει μπαλακια μικρα)..νομιζω οτι εχω πεσει θυμα εξαπατησης γιατι στο μαγαζι που την πηρα ο πωλητης επεμενε να παρω αυτη αντι για την ΟΝ 100% gold standard whey που επερνα γιατι και καλα ειναι καλο να αλλαζουμε πρωτεινες μου ελεγε και οτι την εχει δοκιμασει κ αυτος και κατι τετοια...    (????????)

----------


## Onare_skg

τιμια σκονη ..φθηνη και η σοκο απαλη πινεις ανετα...τσεχικο το brand το μονο αρνητικο

----------


## Greg58

Καλησπέρα, είμαι αρχάριος και δεν έχω ξαναπάρει παρόμοιο σκεύασμα, αυτό που με απασχολεί κυρίως είναι το πόσο ασφαλές είναι για τον οργανισμό. Έχω σκοπό να κάνω χρήση 3 με 4 φορές την εβδομάδα μετά από δυνατή προπόνηση kick-boxing, όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά δε θέλω να κάνω εξέταση αίματος σε 5 μήνες και δώ τις τρανσαμινάσες ήπατος να έχουν φτάσει στο θεό...  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Mikekan

Χαχα, όχι φίλε μου, μια χαρά θα ειναι οι τρανσαμινασες σου.

----------


## George2411

Την συγκεκριμενη την χρησιμοποιω και εγω εδω και 2 μηνες παραλληλα με την Labrada και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος,διαλυεται ευκολα οπως ειπατε και πιο πριν με περισσοτερο αφρο. Για να την διαλυσω ακομα πιο ευκολα την βαζω σε σεικερ η σε ενα μπουκαλακι νερο και την χτυπαω. Δεν αφηνει υπολειματα. Και φυσικα ειναι πολυ φτηνη.

----------


## djroof

Είχα τη κρέμα μπισκότο. Μια χαρά πρωτεινούλα είναι, σε γεύση αρκετά καλή σε διαλυτότητα την χτηπούσα στο μηχάνημα του φραπέ, αλλά μετά και με το σείκερ ηταν οκ! Κρεμώδες και όχι "νερουλή".

Στο μέλλον θα την προτιμήσω και πάλι, σίγουρα!

----------


## djroof

Μου τελείωσε η ΟΝ και είπα να επιστρέψω σε κάτι που έχω δοκιμάσει και έχω μείνει ευχαριστημένος.

Αγόρασα το τελευταίο κιλό για το καλοκαίρι αφού τον Αύγουστο θα κάνω ένα off και πήρα τη νέα *Whey Core 100* με γεύση *Ice Coffee*. Λέω νέα γιατί εκτός απο τη διαφορά στο βαρελάκι της που έχει, έχει διαφορά και στην διαλυτότητα. Με 150ml νερό μια χαρά διαλύθηκε (θα δοκιμάσω αύριο πρωί και με γάλα) και σαν γεύση ναι... παγωμένος καφές! Ότι πρέπει για το καλοκαίρι!

----------


## djroof

και με γάλα η διαλυτότητα πάρα πολύ καλή 10/10 και γεύση σούπερ (για όσους γουστάρουν τον καφέ).

Ο αφρός που έχει λίγο στο τέλος δεν με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ, δεν ενοχλεί.

----------


## djroof

Η νέα εμφάνιση της *Whey Core 100*

----------


## zisis.z

Ηρθε στα χερια μου σημερα ενα δειγματακι απο την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε γευση μπισκοτο(cookies) 
Καλη η γευση οπως και η διαλυτοτητα της,αν και δεν ειχε τοσο εντονη την γευση του μπισκοτου,,την ηπια ευχαριστα αλλα τιποτα παραπανω,γιατι αν την συγκρινω με την φανταστικη γευση μπισκοτο της combat powder που επινα τελευταια θα ελεγα η μερα με την νυχτα......

----------


## raiden

Δοκιμασα και εγω σημερα ενα δειγματακι απο γνωστη αλυσιδα και αν και δεν πινω whey πρωτεινες γενικα αυτη μ αρεσε . Οχι δεν προκειται να αλλαξω την αγαπημενη μου omni mx , αλλωστε εχει αλλο target group αλλα προς καλοκαιρι θα την τιμησω σε γευση biscuit  !Απ οτι εμαθα και απο το παλικαρι που μου εδωσε το δειγμα , η Nutrend εχει δικη της καθετη μοναδα παραγωγης υψηλων προδιαγραφων .

----------


## storm68

Πάνω στο θέμα της μονάδας παραγωγής της NUTREND στην Τσεχία να πω το εξής: Ακούνε κάποιοι «Τσεχία» και το μυαλό τους πάει σε τριτοκοσμική χώρα. Προφανώς πρόκειται γι’ αυτούς που δεν έχουν πάει στην Τσεχία ή δεν έχουν ακούσει ότι είναι μία χώρα με αυστηρούς ελέγχους και προδιαγραφές. Γι’ αυτό και έχει ξεχωρίσει από τις υπόλοιπες χώρες του πρώην Ανατολικού Μπλοκ.
Όσο για την NUTREND, ξέρω κόσμο που παίρνει τα προϊόντα της και πολλοί έχουν γίνει φανατικοί. Έχω πάρει και εγώ αρκετά προϊόντα της κατά καιρούς.
Την WHEY CORE 100 την έχω πάρει τελευταία σε γεύση μπισκότο μετά από παρότρυνση του πωλητή. Πραγματικά τον ευγνωμονώ!
Τέλεια γεύση…




> Δοκιμασα και εγω σημερα ενα δειγματακι απο γνωστη αλυσιδα και αν και δεν πινω whey πρωτεινες γενικα αυτη μ αρεσε . Οχι δεν προκειται να αλλαξω την αγαπημενη μου omni mx , αλλωστε εχει αλλο target group αλλα προς καλοκαιρι θα την τιμησω σε γευση biscuit  !Απ οτι εμαθα και απο το παλικαρι που μου εδωσε το δειγμα , η Nutrend εχει δικη της καθετη μοναδα παραγωγης υψηλων προδιαγραφων .

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Αυτές τις μέρες στο κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και στο e-shop, τρέχει μία προσφορά για την συσκευσία των 2270gr. 
Με κάθε κουτί, ΔΩΡΟ το BCAA 500ml

----------

